# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Αντλία νερού Nissan Sunny n14 1.6 του 1995

## apavlidis

Καλησπέρα σας... εδώ και μια διετία αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα πιθανώς με την αντλία του νερού. Συγκεκριμένα κάποιες φορές δεν τραβάει καλά νερό με απότέλεσμα να ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω αλλάξει όλες τις σωληνώσεις από και πρός την αντλία. Για ένα διάστημα δεν είχα πρόβλημα, αλλά κάθε τόσο το πρόβλημα επανέρχεται. Αυτήν τη στιγμή έχουμε καταθέσει πινακίδες στο εν λόγω αυτοκίνητο λόγω άλλων αναγκών που δεν είναι δυνατό να επισκευασθούν προσεχώς. Σκέφτομαι αν το κυκλοφορήσω ξανά, να αλλάξω την αντλία αν και νομίζω πως την έχω αλλάξει μια φορά όταν αγοράστηκε το 2008 (μεταχειρισμένο) . 

Να περιγράψω γενικότερα την κατάσταση του οχήματος.
-Έχει αλλαχθεί μηχανή το 2011 από υπερθέρμανση που δεν προσέξαμε.. Να σημειώσω ότι ήδη η μηχανή έκαιγε λάδια. χιλιόμετρα αυ/του περίπου 235825 αν θυμάμαι καλά
- Έτος κατασκευής 1995 από την ΤΕΟΚΑΡ
- Εχει αλλαχθεί αντλία βενζίνης το 2013
- Έχουν αλλαχθεί τα ψαλίδια στους εμπρόσθιους τροχούς (2014)
Από τον Δεκέμβριο του 2014, είναι σε ακινησία λόγω ότι δεν το χρησιμοποιούσαμε πολύ και λόγω άλλων φθορών που έπρεπε να γίνουν αλλά δεν ήταν δυνατό (λάστιχα, δισκόπλακες καί στους τέσσερις τροχούς, τακάκια φρένων και τέλος αλλαγή μπροστινών αναρτήσεων (αμορτισέρ). Από την τελευταία ημέρα που ήταν σε κίνηση, έχει σταματήσει στις 327645 χιλιάδες χμ. Δεδομένου ότι θέλω να το θέσω σε κυκλοφορία ξανά και επειδή είναι σχετικά παλιό, θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας και για το παραπάνω πρόβλημα αλλά και γενικότερα για το αν συμφέρει να κάνω κάποιες επισκευές μέχρι να πάρω κάποιο λίγο πιο καινούριο.

----------


## xsterg

οτι και να σου πουμε ειναι ψεμα. απο την μια βλεπω πολλες βλαβες, ακινησια και αδυναμια εντιπισμου των βλαβων. λες δωσε το για αποσυρση. 
απο την αλλη καταλαβαινω οτι εισαι μεροκαματιαρης και δεν μπορεις να διαθεσεις για την αγορα νεου και αξιοπιστου αυτοκινητου. παρατηρω επισης πλημμελη συντηρηση. αυτο σημαινει οτι και με νεο αυτοκινητο παλι μπορει να εχεις προβληματα γιατι δεν προσεχεις απλα πραγματα. επίσης η ακινησια ειναι επιβαρυντικη σε ενα αυτοκινητο χειροτερα και απο την εντονη κινηση του. ειμαι βεβαιος οτι με το καλημερα θελεις λαστιχα, μπαταρια, υαλοκαθαριστηρες, λαδια, κτεο, ασφαλεια, τελη κινησης, και ενας θεος τι θα προκυψει. το αυτοκινητο ειναι ηδη αρκετα παλιο. η μηχανη που εχεις βαλει δεν λες σε τι κατασταση ειναι και ποσα χιλιομετρα εχει κανει (απο την αρχη). 
η κατασταση ειναι "Παναγια Βοηθα!!"

----------


## Papas00zas

Αν η μηχανή έκαιγε λάδια ή φταίγαν τα ελατήρια βαλβίδων ή οι τσιμούχες. Τζάμπα κοπος.Τώρα αν κάηκε από υπερθέρμανση....αν και δεν ειμαι γνωστης μάλλον έχει σχέση και αυτό με την αντλία. Και η άλλη που έβαλες δεν ξερεις σε τι κατασταση ήρθε. Θα συνφωνήσω με τον xsterg πάντως. 
ΤΕΟΚΑΡ και κυκλοφορει ακομη; αυτο ειναι ντοκουμέντο.....
Από την άλλη για να λες ότι πότε δουλεύει πότε όχι μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι στα ηλεκτρικά του αυτοκινήτου....να δεις τις συνδέσεις αν είναι προβληματικές. Ή τα καλώδια ή ίσως κάποια φίσα....

----------


## apavlidis

> Αν η μηχανή έκαιγε λάδια ή φταίγαν τα ελατήρια βαλβίδων ή οι τσιμούχες. Τζάμπα κοπος.Τώρα αν κάηκε από υπερθέρμανση....αν και δεν ειμαι γνωστης μάλλον έχει σχέση και αυτό με την αντλία. Και η άλλη που έβαλες δεν ξερεις σε τι κατασταση ήρθε. Θα συνφωνήσω με τον xsterg πάντως. 
> ΤΕΟΚΑΡ και κυκλοφορει ακομη; αυτο ειναι ντοκουμέντο.....
> Από την άλλη για να λες ότι πότε δουλεύει πότε όχι μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι στα ηλεκτρικά του αυτοκινήτου....να δεις τις συνδέσεις αν είναι προβληματικές. Ή τα καλώδια ή ίσως κάποια φίσα....


Το αυτοκίνητο αγοράσθηκε από τον παππού το 2008, ο οποίος παρεμπιπτώντος δεν το οδηγάει εδώ και μια διετία... Γενικώς δεν ήταν φανατικός με την συντήρηση του αυτοκινήτου όχι μόνο σε αυτό αλλά και σε παλαιότερα αυτοκίνητα που είχε! Η μηχανή που έχει το αυτοκίνητο τώρα είναι σε σχετικά καλή κατάσταση(μας είχανε πει στη μάντρα που είχαμε πάει για να τη δούμε πριν την αγοράσουμε ότι και καλά είναι από όχημα με λίγα χιλιόμετρα κλπ.) Πάντως η μηχανή καθ αυτή δεν παρουσίασε κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Επειδή πρόκειται να το πάρω στα χέρια μου να το χρησιμοποιήσω, όχι για μεγάλες αποστάσεις, για μέσα στην πόλη, γι' αυτό και θέτω αυτό το θέμα. Σίγουρα είναι παλιό αλλά για μικρές μετακινήσεις νομίζω ότι είναι καλό. Σ' ό,τι αφορά φρένα, δισκόπλακες κ.α. σχετικά θα τα αλλάξω για αρχή, μαζί θα περάσω και ΚΤΕΟ, και σιγά σιγά το υπόλοιπο ρεκτιφιέ... Μη σας φαίνεται χάλι αυτή η κατάσταση... Όταν αγοράσθηκε ήταν χτυπημένο στο δεξί φτερό, με γραντζουνιές στην πόρτα του συνοδηγού και με έναν προφυλακτήρα μπροστά ο οποίος δεν στηριζόταν και τόσο καλά. Τα χιλόμετρα του το 2008 ήταν γύρω στις 205.000 με 205.050 αν θυμάμαι. Ξεκίνησα πριν τρείς μήνες ένα ξεσκόνισμα στις περισσότερες από τις φίσσες των συνδέσεων του αυτοκινήτου. Ένα σας λέω!! Σκόνη χώματα και ψιλή σκουριά. Πιστεύω η ίδια κατάσταση να επικρατεί και στις συνδέσεις στην αντλία νερού. Αντλία νερού έχω βρεί εδώ και κανά χρόνο από ίδιο αυτοκίνητο γνωστού μου σε σχετικά καλή κατάσταση.

----------


## apavlidis

> Αν η μηχανή έκαιγε λάδια ή φταίγαν τα ελατήρια βαλβίδων ή οι τσιμούχες. Τζάμπα κοπος.Τώρα αν κάηκε από υπερθέρμανση....αν και δεν ειμαι γνωστης μάλλον έχει σχέση και αυτό με την αντλία. Και η άλλη που έβαλες δεν ξερεις σε τι κατασταση ήρθε. Θα συνφωνήσω με τον xsterg πάντως. 
> ΤΕΟΚΑΡ και κυκλοφορει ακομη; αυτο ειναι ντοκουμέντο.....
> Από την άλλη για να λες ότι πότε δουλεύει πότε όχι μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι στα ηλεκτρικά του αυτοκινήτου....να δεις τις συνδέσεις αν είναι προβληματικές. Ή τα καλώδια ή ίσως κάποια φίσα....


Το αυτοκίνητο έχει ημερομηνία πρώτης κυκλοφορίας 11/1995

----------


## xsterg

ολοι οι μαντραδες λενε το ιδιο παραμυθι!! η μηχανη εχει λιγα χιλιομετρα! δεν μπορεις να βασιστεις σε αυτο. πρεπει να βρεις εναν μηχανικο της εμπιστοσυνης σου και να δεις αν συμφερει η οχι η ανακατασκευη του αυτοκινητου. 
επισης ρολο παιζει και η μεχρι τωρα αποθηκευση του αυτοκινητου. αλλο το να ηταν σε ακινησια στην υπαιθρο απλα σκεπασμενο με ενα ναυλον και αλλο το να ηταν σε κλειστο γκαραζ. στην περιπτωση σου βλεπω το πρωτο σεναριο. να περιμενεις οξειδωσεις και προβληματα απο ποντικια ακομη και εκει που δεν μπορεις να ελενξεις. 
μεσα απο ενα φορουμ κανεις δεν μπορει να εχει σωστη εικονα και να δωσει σωστη συμβουλη. επαναλαμβανω: βρες μηχανικο της εμπιστοσυνης σου και βαλε ενα οριο στο ποσο που θα δωσεις πχ 1000-2000ο. διαφορετικα θα δινεις χρηματα σε εναν τρυπιο κουμπαρα.

----------

apavlidis (30-10-16), Papas00zas (30-10-16)

----------


## apavlidis

> ολοι οι μαντραδες λενε το ιδιο παραμυθι!! η μηχανη εχει λιγα χιλιομετρα! δεν μπορεις να βασιστεις σε αυτο. πρεπει να βρεις εναν μηχανικο της εμπιστοσυνης σου και να δεις αν συμφερει η οχι η ανακατασκευη του αυτοκινητου. 
> επισης ρολο παιζει και η μεχρι τωρα αποθηκευση του αυτοκινητου. αλλο το να ηταν σε ακινησια στην υπαιθρο απλα σκεπασμενο με ενα ναυλιον και αλλο το να ηταν σε κλειστο γκαραζ. στην περιπτωση βλεπω το πρωτο σεναριο. να περιμενεις οξειδωσεις και προβληματα απο ποντικια ακομη και εκει που δεν μπορεις να ελενξεις. 
> μεσα απο ενα φορουμ κανεις δεν μπορει να εχει σωστη εικονα και να δωσει σωστη συμβουλη. επαναλαμβανω: βρες μηχανικο της εμπιστοσυνης σου και βαλε ενα οριο στο ποσο που θα δωσεις πχ 1000-2000€. διαφορετικα θα δινεις χρηματα σε εναν τρυπιο κουμπαρα.


Το αυτοκίνητο επιτηρείται κάθε τόσο για ποντίκια ή για κάτι άλλο παράξενο λόγω ακινησίας. Έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι αυτή την στιγμή αποθηκευτικός χώρος. οπότε κάθε τόσο ανοίγω όχι μόνο πόρτες, αλλά εξετάζω αν δω τίποτα περίεργο στα μηχανικά. Ήδη κάθε τόσο βγάζω εκτώς από χώμα, ξερά φύλλα. Μηχανικό έχω βρεί την αντιπροσωπεία της Nissan, για να γίνει επιτέλους έλεγχος τον οποίον μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ. Φυσικά και πάνω από 900-1000 ευρώ δεν δίνω για επισκευή, δεν αξίζει, αλλά και για να πάρεις κάποιο καλό μεταχειρισμένο πρέπει να δώσεις πάνω από 2500 με 3000 € κατά την άποψή μου. Επίσης με ενδιαφέρει το γεγονός ότι το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο δεν έχει τόσα ηλεκτρονικά μέρη πάνω του! σχεδόν τίποτα, νομίζω μόνο το injection.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Το αυτοκίνητο επιτηρείται κάθε τόσο για ποντίκια ή για κάτι άλλο παράξενο λόγω ακινησίας. Έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι αυτή την στιγμή αποθηκευτικός χώρος. οπότε κάθε τόσο ανοίγω όχι μόνο πόρτες, αλλά εξετάζω αν δω τίποτα περίεργο στα μηχανικά. Ήδη κάθε τόσο βγάζω εκτώς από χώμα, ξερά φύλλα. Μηχανικό έχω βρεί την αντιπροσωπεία της Nissan, για να γίνει επιτέλους έλεγχος τον οποίον μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ. Φυσικά και πάνω από 900-1000 ευρώ δεν δίνω για επισκευή, δεν αξίζει, αλλά και για να πάρεις κάποιο καλό μεταχειρισμένο πρέπει να δώσεις πάνω από 2500 με 3000 € κατά την άποψή μου. Επίσης με ενδιαφέρει το γεγονός ότι το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο δεν έχει τόσα ηλεκτρονικά μέρη πάνω του! σχεδόν τίποτα, νομίζω μόνο το injection.


Injection και ανάφλεξη...δεν θες τίποτε άλλο....

----------


## xsterg

και περιμενεις οταν πας εσυ για να ελενξεις το αυτοκινητο να μην βρεις τιποτα. με το που ακουν θορυβο τα ποντικια φευγουν. στο μεταξυ εχουν ροκανισει τα καλωδια χωρις να σε ρωτησουν φυσικα. το οτι βγαζεις χωμα και φυλλα μου λεει οτι ειναι απλα παρκαρισμενο στην υπαιθρο, ουτε καν κατω απο σκεπαστρο. 
σου το ξαναλεω, θα σου βγαλει προβληματα που δεν θα τα δεις με πρωτη ματια. θα εχεις ξεραμενα - χαλασμενα λαστιχα σε πορτες-παραθυρα. πλαστικα που λογω ηλιου-βροχης-κρυου θα ειναι ετοιμα να σπασουν η θα σπανε. ακομη και αν το βαλεις μπροστα δεν σημαινει οτι μπορεις να το εχεις κινησιμο. αν πας να περασεις κτεο κοιτανε καποια πραγματα. αν σε βρουν εκτος των οριων η θα βαλεις βαθια το χερι στην τσεπη η θα το πεταξεις οριστικα. 
κοιταξε, ζυγισε καθορισε μεχρι που εισαι διατεθειμενος να πας οικονομικα. θα δεις βλαβες πανω στην κυκλοφορια του που δεν τις περιμενεις με τιποτα.

----------


## Karny

Καλησπέρα φίλε, για να ασχοληθείς ή όχι με το αυτοκίνητο πρέπει να ζυγίσεις πολλά μα παρα πολλά πράγματα.
Κατ'αρχήν  πρέπει να γίνει μία λίστα με την κατάσταση όλων των αναλώσιμων, τι  αλλάχτηκε, πότε αλλάχτηκε,σημερινή κατάσταση,τι πρέπει να  φτιαχτεί..συμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου θες:
Λάστιχα...200-250
Δισκόπλακες-τακάκια...300
Αμορτισέρ (άλλαξέ τα μπρος-πίσω)...400
Ενα καλό σέρβις με ιμάντες,λάδια,βαλβολίνες,αντλία νερού,παραφλού...350
Και υπολογίζω επίσης:
Μπαταρία(ίσως)...50
Αλλαγή υγρών φρένων,τιμονιού...20
Ακρόμπαρα,φούσκες κτλ(ίσως)...100
Με  πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς θέλεις 1500ευρώ για να πεις ότι θα έχεις αμάξι  για την επόμενη 5ετία..αν υπολογίσεις κτέο,πινακίδες,τυχόν βλάβες που  μπορεί να προκύψουν το κόστος ανεβαίνει κ άλλο..Η απόφαση είναι καθαρά  δική σου για το αν θες να δώσεις αυτά τα χρήματα για αυτό το  αυτοκίνητο.Προσωπικά δε θα επένδυα σε αμάξι 20ετών,πλέον με 3χιλιάρικα  βρίσκεις τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια νεότερο (και ασφαλέστερο) όχημα.

----------

xsterg (31-10-16)

----------


## xsterg

τα πραγματα ειναι οπως τα λεει ο γιωργος. πλεον με 3-5 χιλαρικα βρισκεις αξιοπρεπεστατο μεταχειρισμενο με αεροσακους abs κλπ. το μονο που πρεπει να δει καποιος ειναι αν ειναι τρακαρισμενο η οχι. εκει πλεονεκτει η αγορα απο ιδιωτη οπου βλεπεις αμεσα το τι ανθρωπος το εχει. στον μαντρα και δεν ξερεις τον κατοχο του και δεν ξερεις γενικοτερα την πραγματικοτητα. ολοι οι μαντραδες τα αυτοκινητα που πουλανε ειναι εκει στα 70- 80 χιλ χλμ. πως τα καταφερνουν ρε παιδι μου!!! και μετα αρχιζουν οι βλαβες που δεν δικαιολογουνται απο τα χιλιομετρα γιατι τα 80 ειναι 180 χιλ χλμ. 
εγω οτι αυτοκινητα εχω πουλησει τα εχω δωσει μονο μεσω προσωπικης επαφης. ποτε μεσω μαντρα. και να δει ο αλλος τι ανθρωπος ειμαι και να καταλαβει τι παιρνει. βεβαια αυτο μπορει να ειναι λιγο πιο χρονοβορο αλλα πετυχαινω και καλυτερες τιμες και για εμενα και για τον αγοραστη αφου δεν υπαρχει ενδιαμεσος που λογικο ειναι να θελει να βγαλει και αυτος.

----------


## apavlidis

> και περιμενεις οταν πας εσυ για να ελενξεις το αυτοκινητο να μην βρεις τιποτα. με το που ακουν θορυβο τα ποντικια φευγουν. στο μεταξυ εχουν ροκανισει τα καλωδια χωρις να σε ρωτησουν φυσικα. το οτι βγαζεις χωμα και φυλλα μου λεει οτι ειναι απλα παρκαρισμενο στην υπαιθρο, ουτε καν κατω απο σκεπαστρο. 
> σου το ξαναλεω, θα σου βγαλει προβληματα που δεν θα τα δεις με πρωτη ματια. θα εχεις ξεραμενα - χαλασμενα λαστιχα σε πορτες-παραθυρα. πλαστικα που λογω ηλιου-βροχης-κρυου θα ειναι ετοιμα να σπασουν η θα σπανε. ακομη και αν το βαλεις μπροστα δεν σημαινει οτι μπορεις να το εχεις κινησιμο. αν πας να περασεις κτεο κοιτανε καποια πραγματα. αν σε βρουν εκτος των οριων η θα βαλεις βαθια το χερι στην τσεπη η θα το πεταξεις οριστικα. 
> κοιταξε, ζυγισε καθορισε μεχρι που εισαι διατεθειμενος να πας οικονομικα. θα δεις βλαβες πανω στην κυκλοφορια του που δεν τις περιμενεις με τιποτα.


Δεν θ ασχοληθώ πολύ με το αυτοκίνητο.. απλώς θα κάνω μερικές επισκευές για να μου "πάει" έστω έναν χρόνο ή και λίγο λιγότερο γιατί σπίτι γίνεται μάχη ποιός θα πάρει το μοναδικό αυτοκίνητο (μανα, πατέρας και εγώ). Έτσι κι αλλιώς μεγάλα ταξίδια άνω των 20 χιλιομέτρων δεν κάνω ακόμη λόγω ότι είμαι νέος οδηγός

----------


## apavlidis

> τα πραγματα ειναι οπως τα λεει ο γιωργος. πλεον με 3-5 χιλαρικα βρισκεις αξιοπρεπεστατο μεταχειρισμενο με αεροσακους abs κλπ. το μονο που πρεπει να δει καποιος ειναι αν ειναι τρακαρισμενο η οχι. εκει πλεονεκτει η αγορα απο ιδιωτη οπου βλεπεις αμεσα το τι ανθρωπος το εχει. στον μαντρα και δεν ξερεις τον κατοχο του και δεν ξερεις γενικοτερα την πραγματικοτητα. ολοι οι μαντραδες τα αυτοκινητα που πουλανε ειναι εκει στα 70- 80 χιλ χλμ. πως τα καταφερνουν ρε παιδι μου!!! και μετα αρχιζουν οι βλαβες που δεν δικαιολογουνται απο τα χιλιομετρα γιατι τα 80 ειναι 180 χιλ χλμ. 
> εγω οτι αυτοκινητα εχω πουλησει τα εχω δωσει μονο μεσω προσωπικης επαφης. ποτε μεσω μαντρα. και να δει ο αλλος τι ανθρωπος ειμαι και να καταλαβει τι παιρνει. βεβαια αυτο μπορει να ειναι λιγο πιο χρονοβορο αλλα πετυχαινω και καλυτερες τιμες και για εμενα και για τον αγοραστη αφου δεν υπαρχει ενδιαμεσος που λογικο ειναι να θελει να βγαλει και αυτος.


Το συγκεκριμένο αυτοκίνητο όταν αγοράστηκε μεταχειρισμένο (200 :Cool:  είχε 205 περίπου χιλιάδες χμ αν και μου φαίνονται πάρα πολλά (το έχω καταγραμμένο στα service που του κάναμε από κει κι ύστερα). Και τώρα που έχει 327645 χμ. πάλι μου φάινονται πολλά. Ο παππούς το κινούσε μόνο μέσα στην πόλη και άντε να πήγε κανα δυό φορές Δράμα-Κομοτηνή και άντε άλλες δύο Δράμα-Θεσσαλονίκη. Αλλά ξέρω οι μαντράδες συνηθίζουν τέτοια.. Όπως και ένα ascona του 79 που χάζευα σε μια μάντρα έγραφε 05165 χμ και τότε ψιλιάστηκα το όλο πράγμα.

----------


## xsterg

στο ascona τα χιλιομετρα ειναι πραγματικα!! το κοντερ φτανει μεχρι τα 100000χλμ και εχει γυρισει μια, δυο τρεις η και περισσοτερες φορες. δεν χρειαζεται να το πειραξεις. 
αλλα ρε συ φιλε μου αμαρτια εισαι. απο το κακο στο χειροτερο πας. ειπαμε το νισαν του 1995 δεν εχει ασφαλεια συμφωνα με τα σημερινα προτυπα, θελει μαζεματα. με ποια λογικη θελεις να αγορασεις ενα αυτοκινητο κοντα 40 ετων? ποια η ασφαλεια που σου προσφερει? ξερεις τι χρηματα πρεπει να ριξεις για μαζεματα? πολλαπλασια της αξιας του. αυτο θα ειναι σαπιο ολοκληρο και μη κινησιμο. 
φιλικα σου το λεω. κοιτα να βρεις ενα αυτοκινητακι μικρο, με λιγα κυβικα (με δεδομενο το νεαρο της ηλικιας σου), οικονομικο στην καταναλωση και στην συντηρηση. βλεπω οτι μενεις και βορεια ελλαδα. εχει κρυα. θα πρεπει να παιρνει και ευκολα μπροστα λογω κρυου. εσυ νομιζεις οτι η ascona θα παιρνει ευκολα μπροστα με τα καρμπυρατερ? χωρια η καταναλωση που θα ειναι στον θεο. 
τι νομιζεις? οτι θα φτιαξεις το σουπερ αγωνιστικο με λιγα χρηματα? ειναι ενας βλακας κανα χιλιομετρο απο εμενα και εχει μονιμα δυο παλια ascona ανακατασκευασμενα εξω απο το σπιτι του. το τι χρηματα εχει ριξει σε αυτες δεν λεγεται. εχει και χορηγο εναν αλλον απατεωνα ηλεκτρολογο και εχει την φιρμα του επανω στο αυτοκινητο. τι θα του εχει φαει σε ηλεκτρολογικα για να βελτιωσει υποτιθεται τα αυτοκινητα δεν λεγεται. αλλα ετσι ειναι βρισκουν και τα κανουν. και μετα λενε οτι η βενζινη ειναι ακριβη. κοιτα να εισαι και εσυ ενας απο αυτους που μολις παρουν το μεροκαματο βουρ στον βελτιωτη μπας και βγαλει καναν ιππο παραπανω το αυτοκινητο. κανα σποιολερ απο κεβλαρ μπας και βελτιωσει την τελικη 1-2 χλμ. 
βεβαια στην τελικη η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου. αν ετσι γουσταρεις κανενα προβλημα. και οι βελτιωτες απο καπου πρεπει να ζησουν. σε καποιον πρεπει να πουλησουν αερα. κλεφτες θα γινουν και αυτοι?

----------


## apavlidis

> στο ascona τα χιλιομετρα ειναι πραγματικα!! το κοντερ φτανει μεχρι τα 100000χλμ και εχει γυρισει μια, δυο τρεις η και περισσοτερες φορες. δεν χρειαζεται να το πειραξεις. 
> αλλα ρε συ φιλε μου αμαρτια εισαι. απο το κακο στο χειροτερο πας. ειπαμε το νισαν του 1995 δεν εχει ασφαλεια συμφωνα με τα σημερινα προτυπα, θελει μαζεματα. με ποια λογικη θελεις να αγορασεις ενα αυτοκινητο κοντα 40 ετων? ποια η ασφαλεια που σου προσφερει? ξερεις τι χρηματα πρεπει να ριξεις για μαζεματα? πολλαπλασια της αξιας του. αυτο θα ειναι σαπιο ολοκληρο και μη κινησιμο. 
> φιλικα σου το λεω. κοιτα να βρεις ενα αυτοκινητακι μικρο, με λιγα κυβικα (με δεδομενο το νεαρο της ηλικιας σου), οικονομικο στην καταναλωση και στην συντηρηση. βλεπω οτι μενεις και βορεια ελλαδα. εχει κρυα. θα πρεπει να παιρνει και ευκολα μπροστα λογω κρυου. εσυ νομιζεις οτι η ascona θα παιρνει ευκολα μπροστα με τα καρμπυρατερ? χωρια η καταναλωση που θα ειναι στον θεο. 
> τι νομιζεις? οτι θα φτιαξεις το σουπερ αγωνιστικο με λιγα χρηματα? ειναι ενας βλακας κανα χιλιομετρο απο εμενα και εχει μονιμα δυο παλια ascona ανακατασκευασμενα εξω απο το σπιτι του. το τι χρηματα εχει ριξει σε αυτες δεν λεγεται. εχει και χορηγο εναν αλλον απατεωνα ηλεκτρολογο και εχει την φιρμα του επανω στο αυτοκινητο. τι θα του εχει φαει σε ηλεκτρολογικα για να βελτιωσει υποτιθεται τα αυτοκινητα δεν λεγεται. αλλα ετσι ειναι βρισκουν και τα κανουν. και μετα λενε οτι η βενζινη ειναι ακριβη. κοιτα να εισαι και εσυ ενας απο αυτους που μολις παρουν το μεροκαματο βουρ στον βελτιωτη μπας και βγαλει καναν ιππο παραπανω το αυτοκινητο. κανα σποιολερ απο κεβλαρ μπας και βελτιωσει την τελικη 1-2 χλμ. 
> βεβαια στην τελικη η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου. αν ετσι γουσταρεις κανενα προβλημα. και οι βελτιωτες απο καπου πρεπει να ζησουν. σε καποιον πρεπει να πουλησουν αερα. κλεφτες θα γινουν και αυτοι?


Καταρχήν δεν πρόκειται όπως έχω πεί και παραπάνω να ξοδέψω τόσα χρήματα για ανακατασκευή αυτοκινήτου... Νομίζω ότι είμαι σαφής.... για κίνηση μέσα στην πόλη... Και κακώς τελικά που άνοιξα το θέμα. Επίσης δεν κάνω αυτές τις βελτιώσεις ηλ..θιου τύπου κάνοντας το αυτοκίνητο των 1200cc να μοιάζει με 3200cc με διάφορες μετατροπές και άλλες ανοησίες. Και νά σου όλες αυτές οι ανοητες εξατμίσεις που σου τρυπάνε τα αυτιά κλπ. Εγώ δεν θέλω σε καμμία περίπτωση, το αυτοκίνητο να είναι περισσότερο φιγουρα.... Ούτε σπόιλερς ούτε άλλες "βελτιώσεις" στη μηχανή. Να τις βράσω τέτοιες βελτιώσεις. Σ' ό.τι αφορά τα αυτοκίνητα με καρμπυρατέρ..... Το ξέρω γιατί είχαμε τέτοια αυτοκίνητα και ο πατέρας και ο παππούς . Ένα σας λέω. Mercedes w123 230E '85, Opel Kadett C Caravan 1977, 1197cc, Opel Ascona b 1976, 1197cc και Opel Ascona b 1979 1.9/SR (η έκδοση με το στροφόμετρο) Το Kadett και τα δύο Ascona τα θυμάμαι.. πιτσιρικάς 4 και 5 ετών θυμάμαι είτε τον πατέρα είτε τον παππού να προσπαθούν να βάλουν μπροστά το αυτοκίνητο σε θερμοκρασίες -4 και -5 βαθμούς. Ζέσταιναν κάποιο μέρος της μηχανής αν θυμάμαι με δυο τρία σεσουάρ μαλλιών για να "πάρει" πιο εύκολα μπροστά. Πάντως, αυτά τα μοντέλα της Opel είχαν θέματα με τη μίζα ειδικά στο κρύο.

----------


## xsterg

α γεια σου. ειδες που εθεσα και την παραμετρο κρυο? για εμας εδω στην νοτια ελλαδα ειναι μια λεξη αγνωστη. αρνητικες θερμοκρασιες δεν βλεπουμε. εδω ειναι ζητημα η πιο κρυα ημερα να εχει 7C και αυτο το βραδυ. στην βορεια ελλαδα ο παγετος ειναι καθημερινο θεμα. αυτο ειναι μια παραμετρος που θα πρεπει να την εξεταζει καποιος στο αυτοκινητο. το καλοκαιρι παιρνει ευκολα μπροστα. τον χειμωνα ομως?

----------


## apavlidis

> α γεια σου. ειδες που εθεσα και την παραμετρο κρυο? για εμας εδω στην νοτια ελλαδα ειναι μια λεξη αγνωστη. αρνητικες θερμοκρασιες δεν βλεπουμε. εδω ειναι ζητημα η πιο κρυα ημερα να εχει 7C και αυτο το βραδυ. στην βορεια ελλαδα ο παγετος ειναι καθημερινο θεμα. αυτο ειναι μια παραμετρος που θα πρεπει να την εξεταζει καποιος στο αυτοκινητο. το καλοκαιρι παιρνει ευκολα μπροστα. τον χειμωνα ομως?


Η μόνη κατά κάποιον τρόπο δυσκολία για τέτοιου είδους αυτοκίνητα είναι μόλις πέσει η θερμοκρασία κάτω των 6 βαθμών καλσίου. Και θα μιλήσω για αυτό που έβλεπα στο Kadett C και στα Ascona B που είχαμε. Η μαγκιά είναι να το έχεις σταματημένο σε κατηφορικό έδαφος. Κατεβάζεις χειρόφρενο και με ανοιχτό το διακόπτη ανάφλεξης, συνήθως πέρνει . Αυτό κυρίως και όταν έχουμε πρόβλημα, όταν όπως λέμε κολλάει η μίζα. Επίσης για αν κολλάει η μίζα, της δίνουμε με κανα σφυρί όχι τελείως δυνατα, πάντως της δίνουμε μερικές και αν είμαστε τυχεροί, το αυτοκίνητο θα πάρει μπροστά. Ακόμη ένας τρόπος για να βάλεις μπροστά ένα τέτοιο αυτοκίνητο, όταν έχει δυσκολία μπορείς όπως είπα σε άλλο μήνυμα η χρήση σεσουάρ. Όμως επειδή έχουν περάσει καμιά 8 χρόνια από τότε που πουλήσαμε το τελευταίο Ascona που είχαμε, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πως γινόταν αυτή η διαδικασία. Σε άλλο θέμα το οποίο σκέφτομαι να ανοίξω, θα γίνει καλύτερη αναφορά.

----------


## apavlidis

> Η μόνη κατά κάποιον τρόπο δυσκολία για τέτοιου είδους αυτοκίνητα είναι μόλις πέσει η θερμοκρασία κάτω των 6 βαθμών καλσίου. Και θα μιλήσω για αυτό που έβλεπα στο Kadett C και στα Ascona B που είχαμε. Η μαγκιά είναι να το έχεις σταματημένο σε κατηφορικό έδαφος. Κατεβάζεις χειρόφρενο και με ανοιχτό το διακόπτη ανάφλεξης, συνήθως πέρνει . Αυτό κυρίως και όταν έχουμε πρόβλημα, όταν όπως λέμε κολλάει η μίζα. Επίσης για αν κολλάει η μίζα, της δίνουμε με κανα σφυρί όχι τελείως δυνατα, πάντως της δίνουμε μερικές και αν είμαστε τυχεροί, το αυτοκίνητο θα πάρει μπροστά. Ακόμη ένας τρόπος για να βάλεις μπροστά ένα τέτοιο αυτοκίνητο, όταν έχει δυσκολία μπορείς όπως είπα σε άλλο μήνυμα η χρήση σεσουάρ. Όμως επειδή έχουν περάσει καμιά 8 χρόνια από τότε που πουλήσαμε το τελευταίο Ascona που είχαμε, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πως γινόταν αυτή η διαδικασία. Σε άλλο θέμα το οποίο σκέφτομαι να ανοίξω, θα γίνει καλύτερη αναφορά.


Εικόνα003.jpg το ένα από τα δύο Opel Ascona B που είχαμε κάποτε! Αγοράσθηκε το 2002-4 και διαγράφηκε το 2009. Μοντέλο του '77 στα 1.197 cc. Η σειρά με το ταμπλώ χωρίς στροφόμετρο.

----------


## ziakosnasos

Εγώ θα σου πω φιλικά  το εξής  , _μην ασχολείσαι_  , για ένα αμάξι με 1η κυκλοφορία του *1995*  , μόνο και μόνο που έχει και κάθεται *2 περίπου χρόνια*  χώρια τα προβλήματα που έχει ήδη θα σου βγάλει και άλλα στην πορεία , απο το πιο απλό μέχρι το πιο περίπλοκο  , η αντλία θα έχει πάει άπατη και έχουμε και λέμε  μπιλιοφόροι , ρουλεμάν , τσιμούχες βαλβίδων ,    διάφορες τσιμούχες σασμάν κινητήρα  κλπ , φυσούνες κρεμαγιέρας  , φυσούνες ημιαξονίων , αμορτισέρ , φρένα  , ηλεκτρικά  και άλλα πολλά  θα πας να το βγάλεις και συνέχεια θα σε βγάζει και απο κάτι καινούργιο στο τέλος θα δεις ότι θα σε συνέφερε να βρεις ένα άλλο αμάξι   , δυστηχως για τα αμάξια η ακινησία=θάνατος .   
Θα σου πω την δική μου περίπτωση , μηχανικός αυτοκινήτων  εγώ   , o πατέρας μου είχε ένα Kadett D  1.3S 1985 μοντέλο Γερμανικής κατασκευής και όχι Ελληνικό , με ολική βαφή-συμαζέματα το 1996  σε καλή κατάσταση το πρόσεχε όσο μπορούσε ,   αποφασίζω το 2008 να το βγάλω , παροπλισμένο μετά απο 2 χρόνια περίπου σε  πλήρη ακινησία . Το έβγαλα με την προοπτική ότι και να γινόταν θα το έκανα εγώ ο ίδιος       αυτή ήταν  και η δουλειά μου  . Στο τέλος έκατσα και έβαλα κάτω τα λεφτά που έδωσα  για αυτό το αμάξι και λίγο πολύ είχα φτάσει στα 1700 ευρώ μέσα σε 8 μήνες  χωρίς την ασφάλεια τέλη κλπ . Το αμάξι το κράτησα περίπου κανα 2 χρόνια που πάλι κάτι με έβγαζε ξανά το χέρι στην τσέπη  ώσπου στο τέλος το πήρα απόφαση  το έδωσα και ησύχασα .

----------


## apavlidis

> Εγώ θα σου πω φιλικά  το εξής  , _μην ασχολείσαι_  , για ένα αμάξι με 1η κυκλοφορία του *1995*  , μόνο και μόνο που έχει και κάθεται *2 περίπου χρόνια*  χώρια τα προβλήματα που έχει ήδη θα σου βγάλει και άλλα στην πορεία , απο το πιο απλό μέχρι το πιο περίπλοκο  , η αντλία θα έχει πάει άπατη και έχουμε και λέμε  μπιλιοφόροι , ρουλεμάν , τσιμούχες βαλβίδων ,    διάφορες τσιμούχες σασμάν κινητήρα  κλπ , φυσούνες κρεμαγιέρας  , φυσούνες ημιαξονίων , αμορτισέρ , φρένα  , ηλεκτρικά  και άλλα πολλά  θα πας να το βγάλεις και συνέχεια θα σε βγάζει και απο κάτι καινούργιο στο τέλος θα δεις ότι θα σε συνέφερε να βρεις ένα άλλο αμάξι   , δυστηχως για τα αμάξια η ακινησία=θάνατος .   
> Θα σου πω την δική μου περίπτωση , μηχανικός αυτοκινήτων  εγώ   , o πατέρας μου είχε ένα Kadett D  1.3S 1985 μοντέλο Γερμανικής κατασκευής και όχι Ελληνικό , με ολική βαφή-συμαζέματα το 1996  σε καλή κατάσταση το πρόσεχε όσο μπορούσε ,   αποφασίζω το 2008 να το βγάλω , παροπλισμένο μετά απο 2 χρόνια περίπου σε  πλήρη ακινησία . Το έβγαλα με την προοπτική ότι και να γινόταν θα το έκανα εγώ ο ίδιος       αυτή ήταν  και η δουλειά μου  . Στο τέλος έκατσα και έβαλα κάτω τα λεφτά που έδωσα  για αυτό το αμάξι και λίγο πολύ είχα φτάσει στα 1700 ευρώ μέσα σε 8 μήνες  χωρίς την ασφάλεια τέλη κλπ . Το αμάξι το κράτησα περίπου κανα 2 χρόνια που πάλι κάτι με έβγαζε ξανά το χέρι στην τσέπη  ώσπου στο τέλος το πήρα απόφαση  το έδωσα και ησύχασα .


Ωραία ιδέα μου 'δωσες, να μην ασχοληθώ άλλο. Σκέφτομαι να το πουλήσω για ανταλλακτικά. Απλώς το κρατάω και λόγω ότι συναρμολογήθηκε στην ΤΕΟΚΑΡ και σήμερα βρίσω σπάνια τέτοια κομμάτια. Μάλιστα όταν το διάβασα στην ετικέτα με τον αριθμό πλαισίου, μου έκανε εντύπωση, γιατί έληγε σε GR και μετά από λίγο πιο κάτω διάβασα TEOCAR S.A. και PRODUCTION YEAR 1995

----------

